

Google's Shift From Search Results to Answers - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/12/googles-shift-from-search-results-to.html

======
marcusbooster
The problem with Google cherry-picking answers is that it removes context.

For example, I recently searched for "javascript mime type" and it correctly
returned "application/javascript". But only by browsing the first search
result (traffic taken from Stack Overflow) do you see that this is relatively
recent standardization and IE will have problems with it.

